

Light trick to see round corners - ximeng
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18833386

======
drucken
Original science article:
[http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nph...](http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphoton.2012.150.html)

